# CPT Code



## mwarmke (Nov 4, 2008)

I believe that a three-dimensional image of any body part is seperately billable but not sure what CPT code is used.  In this particular case it is for abdomen and pelvis CT scan.  Can anyone help me with this?

Thanks in advance,
Marsha


----------



## capgrl79 (Nov 5, 2008)

*3d imaging*

check out 76376 or 76377


----------



## screed@urhcs.org (Nov 5, 2008)

You have to be carefull with the 76776 and 76777.  You should have orders from the ordering physician in order to bill these.  Many practices have gotten into trouble because they were adding these codes to every CT that was done.


----------

